# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Albanese ne Italisht

## onchesmos

Shpjegimi i fjales Albanese ne fjalorin: 

Dizionario Della Lingua Italiana te vitit 1865.

ALBANESE. S. m. (mil.) Soldato di cavalleria leggiera, nativo dell'Albania; lo stesso che stradiotto. In processo di tempo ebbero pur questo nome certi cavalleggieri italiani. Franc. Albanais. Davil. ( cit. dal grassi). (Gh.) aveva spinto il capitano con gli albanesi a prendere il posto di cutras. segner. ( cit. c.s.) Conduceva seco ( il Francese) due compagnie d'albanesi. Bentiv. (cit. c.s.) Era stato necessario al principe di ritenere sotto titolo di sua guardia alcune poche compagnie di cavalli italiani chiamati Albanesi.

2. Parlandosi della fantiera turca, per Albanese s'intendeva un soldato scelto, tratto dall'Albania, chiamato pure Arnauta, e guardia per lo piu dei Pascia. Soldati di questo nome e del detto paese militavano un tempo agli stipendi della Republica di Venezia e del Regno di Napoli. Franc.  Albanais Arnaute. Montecucc. ( cit. dal Grassi). (Gh.) Dal lato de' Turchi in particolare, dove pero non gia la milizia imbelle, ausiliaria e fugace, ma la propia e piu agguerrita e feroce, quei Giannizzeri, quelli Albanesi, spahi ecc.

5. Abanese, messere. Moto che si dice dopo una domanda a qui non vuolsi rispondere: per es. Che dite? ci sara guerra? Albanese, messere. ( Fanf.) Varch. Ercol. 1. 171. (Gh.) Quando alcuno, domandato d'una cosa, non rispondere a proposito, si suol dire: Albanese, messere; o lo sto co'Frati; o Tagliaroasi di maggio; o Amore ha nome l'oste. [T.] Forse, come dire: io non so d'italiano.

ARNAUTO. [T.] S. m.  Arnauti, la milizia segnatam. albanese, della qualle i Turchi si servono a riscuotere le imposte, odiosa pero a'Christiani. Arnauti Toschi, da una delle schiatte albanesi. [T.] Come Agg. Milizia arnauta.

----------

